# How do you keep a sock on a dog !!!!



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Bo ran into some barbed wire on Tuesday. She never yelped or stopped running but just carried on playing so presumed she hadn't cut herself. Played like a loon at the river yesterday. Today after agility last night she has a nasty cut which is becoming infected. Been to the vets and they said either put a sock or a boot on.

Here lies the problem .. Bo holds out her foot and puppy pulls the sock off. 

Don't want to put anything too tight on in case it stops the blood but have tried a very wide loosish elastic band, medical tape, masking tape, insulating tape loose, insulating tape tight. Am just looking for the nails  so has anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I had exactly the same problem thanks to a ramble in the brambles and couldn't get anything to stick for more than a few minutes. My dog had several cuts on the inside of his legs, chest and belly. Although they were healing up OK he was licking them to the point of licking the fur off. In the end I was advised to just use Sudecreme on it, it is antiseptic and a very good deterrent against licking.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for that .. I have some in the bathroom cupboard. I will give it a go.

.. hope puppy doesn't like Sudocrem


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I always use the strong fabric tape that comes on a roll just under the top of the sock, wrapped round several times and bound fairly tightly.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Is there any reason in particular it needs to be covered up, and whereabouts is the cut?

Rupert sliced a chunk off his pad somehow a month or so ago. No idea how I just saw bloody footprints all over the kitchen and thought one of the dogs might have lost a claw...

I had to clean it with hibiscrub and keep him off mud as much as poss, but he could have normal walks etc just be careful and check its clean regularly. I put a sock on him at first on our way to the vets thinking it'd help but he has skinny legs and it wouldn't stay up..!

ETA: I prefer to keep cuts out on the open to heal up if at all possible, feel that covering slows them down (unless its in contact with the ground or something on a regular basis hence to keep dirt out, but I'd want it open the rest of the time). This is why I try to keep a couple buster collars to hand with Rupert always in the wars


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The only thing that stayed put on Kali's foot was sticking the top of the sock to her leg with duck tape  sounds harsh but had to be done as she kept licking it and making it worse. Had to shave the fur first then put tape round her ankle (not too tight to restrict blood flow) with just a few cm's on her skin. It didn't move and when I took it off I did it gently with the help of vaseline.

I tried elastaplast stretchy tape and she got it off and ate it!


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I put a bandage at the top and Archie had to stay in the cage as the other two dogs took the sock off.

Val xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I used masking tape on my Lab Floss, who had to wear socks most of her life, it did work just had to change it quite often.

Shes the one with the socks on right of the pic.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Gawd, I feel your pain! Bear wore a sock over the bandage this week and it was a ruddy trauma! I used 'Cloth tape', like duct tape, huge roll from Asda. He was vetwrapped then reduced to a sock, flipping pain! 

I variously caged him, then his brother, who was of course pulling it off for him. I'm going to buy baby/kid socks to help, as the husband's old size 13 socks were crap, frankly!

I would be tempted to do as GS says-buster collar and leave it open to air out/dry and heal.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Am going to keep her at home tomorrow and put the collar on her whilst the pup is out.

The cut is on the front of her knee and is quite deep. The vet said if it had been a fresh wound they would have stitched it but now they would have to cut the edges away and the stitches probably wouldn't hold because she is bending her knee all the time. The problem is that she is licking it all the time.

I tried the Sudocrem but she just licked it off and seemed to quite like it :confused1:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I make socks out of that nylon mesh stuff you get in side the sleeves of waterproof jackets (charity shop or worn out), each fashioned to fit the individual paw, with a fleece sole. You get protection, cushioning and air flow. They are fastened on with velcro above and below a joint to stop it falling down. If using a human sock, you could sew the velcro on at a place where it stops the sock being pulled off.
Here's a pic of Ziggy wearing one doing agility. She'd had a recent cut that was still a bit tender - the judge OK'd her to run in it.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for that .. I think this is going to be the only option. I've tried buying one and they were really expensive .. £30 and am not sure they were long enough. Have bought some Liverine Unction to put on the wound but she is still licking so will have a go tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------

